# Best PC Gaming System [moved from Gaming]



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to hear opinions from those who have purchused gaming PC's from vendor sites like TigerDirect.com

Which one is the best as a package? 

I like this one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3142609&CatId=114


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

thats not totally top of the line,but a very nice system none the less.it should game well with those specs.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Well, if you dont mind, can you give me some advice? Im trying to find the best under 700.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

for under 700$ that is a very nice system that will game well.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

How about under 500 bucks? Have any of you bought a gaming computer, and what kind? And do you like it? Im trying to find one that comes with an operating system.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

normally i dont buy prebuilt i build my own.have a look around on abs computer's ive seen folks recommend those here before.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

K Ill look Thanks for the help man! I appreciate it. Im a noob when it comes to harware, etc.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

your welcome if you cant find anything there.the first system you posted does look good,and has the specs to play games.


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

o 
that abs computer website is 
NICEEEE

if your looking for a basic computer
try something like 
ebuyer

hope this helps


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Whats the best processer for a gaming computer?

Or between AMD and Intel.


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

urm
depends that 
i think intel are at the top of the league atm ?
i dont know

yes SHARE opinions

but i say intel :normal:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

intel is on top at the moment.


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

yeah thought so


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Yep, Intel is at the top, at this time.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

I have a Nvidia 6800 GS video card, and Im quite satified with it. Im looking for a gaming PC in the 600-700 dollar range, that will run a game like MS Flight Simulator 2004, which takes a lot of CPU usage, etc. 

Im trying to get a gaming pc for better fps, I have a EMachine that isnt a gaming computer and has a bad processer, cpu, etc.

Any links to a Gaming PC thats good for me?
Thanks!


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Btw, once again, I dont know much about computers myself.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Anyone? lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Can you fill this out please?

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?


Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?


Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?


Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?


Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?


Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?


Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?


Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?


Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?


Location: What country do you live in?


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Ill be happy to!

Budget: 500-900 bucks.

Brands: Dont care, preferbly a nicer brand (Well I cant tell good from bad, thats part of where I need help :tongue: )

Multitasking: Unless Im not thinking of the question your trying to ask me correctly, I will have a few things up at the same time frequently.


Gaming: I will game all the time, almost everyday. I play Flight Simulators, Command and Conquer, GTA and a few others but mostly Flight Sims.

Calculations: What does that mean? I wont encode much.

Overclocking: Dont know how to overclock so doubt it.

Storage: Also not sure what you mean, but Im guessing around 150 Gig HD? lol

Operating System: Likely Windows XP again.

Case: A tower case? Also not sure what you mean.

Accessories: Yes Id like other Items included

Recycled Components: Yes a few

Monitor: Anything from a 19 to 20 inch flatscreen moniter.

Stores: Not necessarily, mostly just main companys, TigerDirect, NewEgg etc.

Location: Oregon, USA

Btw, I already use a Nvidia 6800 GS which I plan to use with this new computer. Ive talked to others, and theyve said I needed a better CPU, Processer, and Motherboard, etc, cause' once again, my current Emachine, is far from a gaming computer. :grin:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

Multitasking means having the pc doing more than one thing at a time. Of course a case is what holds the pc components. Cases come in different sizes. Full tower, mid tower, etc.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Best PC Gaming System*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220071
2 gb dual channel ram ~69$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
320gb sata hard drive. ~79

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009108
Acer 20 inch high res monitor ~180

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030
Intel core 2 duo e6550 ~171

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128062
GIGABYTE GA-P31-DS3L LGA 775 ~75

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
Antic 900 case ~120

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad ~199

~$893

The psu is there so you can put a 8800 in there later.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Enter Promo code:EMC927CASE03 at check out for the extra $20 off on the psu


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Multitasking: Yep I do multitask frequently. But since we will have two good computers next to each other in the same room, I can probably fly on FS and look on the Internet on the other one, but anyways, yes I will.

Case: I dont really care honestly, whatever comes with is, unless you can choose color, probably Yellow or Blue.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that all the material you need for a new computer? And thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Mostly besides a cd drve (can pull from old computer) i seem to have forgot the operating system though.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay so besies those 2 things and of course, accessories like mouse ,keyboard, etc. Thats it, for sure?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If your video card is pci express you should be good.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope I have a AGP.


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

This is kinda like the card I have, but its like made by EVGA instead or something.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1960935&CatId=318


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats an agp card and your not going to find a new motherboard (for new cpus or video cards) with one of them


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Unfortunately you won't be able to use your AGP graphics card with the motherboard recommended above, you will either have to go for an older AGP motherboard or buy a PCI-e graphics card.


*XFX GeForce 6800 GS Extreme Edition* - 256MB GDDR3, SLI, *PCI Express*, DVI, VGA, TV Out - $140

*BFG GeForce 7950 GT OC (OverClocked)* - 256MB GDDR3, SLI Ready, *PCI Express*, DL Dual DVI, HDTV - $180


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm...Could I sell my 6800 GS and old 5200 for a descent card?


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Btw, I like the Nvidia 7950 GT. PCI-Express. Im willing to pay extra money for a better card.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this as well:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161082

It will go above the 7950GT and has a nice mail in rebate on it now.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

hmmm I always say build it yourself since its really not hard at all, but I understand why you would prefer not to. If you've got a fry's electronics near you they on occasion of a good deal or two, especially when buying the show computer. 
I've seen a few friends with these guys computers and have had no problems but like any company you never know. http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/


----------



## DPhelps (Aug 14, 2006)

Problem is, I dont know whats good or not. lol Anyways thanks for the help again guys!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Sure let us know if you need any help anyway you go


----------

